# Shirakura Micro food?



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok, so this isn't a shrimp question (sort of an invert question I guess ), but I figured this would be the best place to ask.

Does anybody know what exactly the little worms (or other microorganisms for that matter) in the Shirakura Microorganism shrimp food are? I'm not too keen on keeping around live food cultures for the occasional baby fish, and I'm wondering if this stuff could be used to feed fish fry. It would be nice to have something else like brine shrimp eggs -- you know, keep them in a cool, dry place and add some to water when you need them.


----------



## emorsso (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi there,

The Shirakura microorganism is more like Beneficial Bacteria for your tank, although some claim that the shrimplets will eat it. Suggest you get Brine Shrimp or Fairy Shrimp for your fish fry.


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

I had heard that small worms hatch from it, but I suppose it could be a problem with the translation to English. I do use newly hatched brine shrimp for my fish, but was thinking it would be nice to have another food for them.


----------



## johnny1073 (Oct 21, 2007)

I use the micro food...... at first i was like humm why am i putting this powder junk in my tank? answer: it was kinda expensive...so i just kept using it a tiny bit each day.. these really tiny white worms started appearing in my tanks after about a month....not sure if anything else grows from the stuff but i could see those.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

i raise the occational rainbowfish fry in my shrimp only tanks. Nothing to eat them and there are plenty of small critters for them to eat.


----------

